# Moving forward.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Congratulations Steve you sold your farm! 

There's also some more good news in Subic Bay the US and Australia may go into a joint venture developing the Subic Bay port, the Chinese were supposed to take it over but the US had strong objections to this so hopefully we can get our bases back also.

Thanks Mark it has been a difficult road, 15 months to sell the farm, everything else sold quickly, only 3 vehicles left to go, my Landcruiser ute is sitting at the airport with little chance of me getting back in mid August to pick it up and go back to work. Not the end of the world as I've never been so cashed up, lol reluctant to spend given our times.
As you know we have been trying for many years to retire to PH and it's finally happened.
I will wait until August before we start any major building works as I want to be here to watch/supervise.
While we have been working here on the property it's more a holiday, 1,2 or 3 hours, some days nothing, no great hurry, so this is retirement. Enjoying.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had largely finished the new house when we moved in three months ago, have now pretty much finished the tidying up and scratching around for something to do. We had expected to use the time travelling out until our flight back to the UK two weeks ago. There was a glimmer of hope when we go to MGCQ end of next week but that has now been dashed. Cabin fever is now starting to set in.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> We had largely finished the new house when we moved in three months ago, have now pretty much finished the tidying up and scratching around for something to do. We had expected to use the time travelling out until our flight back to the UK two weeks ago. There was a glimmer of hope when we go to MGCQ end of next week but that has now been dashed. Cabin fever is now starting to set in.


Know how you feel. We had planned a visit to the UK at the end of the year as part of an extended vacation which would have covered parts of eastern Europe and hopefully a trans Siberian railway trip from China to Moscow. But looking on the bright side, I can always do a few jobs here and plan the trip for next year; when or if a vaccine is available. John


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Congratulations Steve you sold your farm!


Congratulations. That must be a huge load off your mind.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Congratulations. That must be a huge load off your mind.


Thanks Tiz, not only a load off the mind and a lot of extra cash in the bank but the ability to put that to bed and push forward with our lives here, relax etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

You are good for a loan now then. :clap2: :eyebrows:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not that stupid Tiz, all tucked away safely as there is no going back and having another go where I sit now. Don't want to and looking forward to the next part of my life managed wisely.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations on the sale of your place in Oz Steve.Must feel great!


----------

